# Interesting products. THoughts?



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

What do you guys think of this? http://www.sheltonproducts.com/sheltonrelease.html

What about this? http://www.sheltonproducts.com/tadpole.mov


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

The release system looks cool but I think you would catch fewer fish because of all the extra hardware. I wonder if there is much of an advantage over barbless if you're trying to release fish. $3.32 seems a little steep for one snelled hook.


----------

